# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Nαυτιλιακές Eταιρείες Κρουαζιέρας - Cruise Shipping Companies >  Royal Caribbean International (RCCL)

## chrb

Νέο κρουαζιερόπλοιο παρήγγειλε η Royal Carribean Cruises  

  13/7/2005

Παραγγελία για την κατασκευή ενός νέου κρουαζιεροπλοίου κατέθεσε ο νορβηγο-αμερικανικός όμιλος, Royal Carribean Cruises, στα γερμανικά ναυπηγεία Meyer Werft, με παράδοση στα τέλη του 2008 και πρόθεση να το εντάξει στην ομάδα κρουαζιεροπλοίων Celebrity Cruises. 
Η εδρεύουσα στο Μαϊάμι εταιρεία δεν έδωσε στη δημοσιότητα συγκεκριμένες λεπτομέρειες για τη συνολική αξία της επένδυσης, όμως υπολογίζει το κόστος της κάθε καμπίνας σε 225.000 δολάρια, ενώ το πλοίο θα είναι σε θέση να μεταφέρει 2.850 επιβάτες και πλήρωμα 1.250 ατόμων.
Στην σχετική ανακοίνωση της η Royal Carribean αναφέρει ότι με την παραγγελία αυτή εξασφαλίζει και οψιόν για ένα δεύτερο πλοίο, την οποία πρέπει να ασκήσει μέχρι τις 15 Μαρτίου 2006.
«Με τη σημερινή μας ανακοίνωση υπογραμμίζουμε τη σταθερή δέσμευση της εταιρείας μας στην ανάπτυξη και την υιοθέτηση καινοτομιών στον τομέα Celebrity Cruises», αναφέρει ο Νταν Χάνραχαν, πρόεδρος της Celebrity Cruises.
Η Royal Carribean είναι η δεύτερη μεγαλύτερη εταιρεία διεθνώς στο χώρο των κρουαζιεροπλοίων, μετά την Carnival.
Το νέο πλοίο, που θα έχει μήκος 1.033 πόδια, θα διαθέτει μεγαλύτερους κοινόχρηστους χώρους από το μέσο όρο που ισχύει σήμερα στην αγορά κρουαζιεροπλοίων.  

http://www.kerdos.gr

----------


## xara

Ενα απο τα ωραιότερα κρουαζιερόπλοια του (μάταιου αυτού) κόσμου, το BRILLIANCE OF THE SEAS, ήταν δεμένο στον Πειραιά (ΟΛΠ), στις 29/7/05.
Επειδή δεν μπορώ να φορτώσω τiς δικές μου φωτο, απολαύστε το απο το http://www.cruiseweb.com/RCI-BRILLIANCE.HTM


Solarium

Shopping center

----------


## che

Οι ταξιδιώτες των δύο μεγάλων εταιρειών κρουαζιέρας Royal Caribbean International και Celebrity Cruises είναι πλέον σε θέση να αποφύγουν την διαδικασία του luggage check-in για την πτήση-επιστροφή στην πατρίδα τους έχοντας πλέον την ευκαιρία να το κάνουν πριν ακόμα αποβιβαστούν από το καράβι. Η νέα αυτή υπηρεσία επιτρέπει στους ταξιδιώτες να παρακάμπτουν την παραδοσιακή διαδικασία check-in στα αεροδρόμια, μειώνοντας έτσι το χρόνο αναμονής από τις δύο ώρες στα 45 λεπτά. Η υπηρεσία αυτή, η οποία έχει την άδεια έγκρισης της Διεύθυνσης Ασφάλειας Συγκοινωνιών, Τελωνίων και Συνόρων των ΗΠΑ, καθώς και της Ασφάλειας Προσωπικού του λιμενικού σώματος, αεροδρομίων και αεροπορικών εταιρειών, εγκαθίσταται σε όλα τα λιμάνια των ΗΠΑ. Η καινούργια υπηρεσία είναι διαθέσιμη για τους ταξιδιώτες των Celebrity Cruises που ταξιδεύουν στο Fort Lauderdale, Florida, Miami, San Diego, San Juan, Puerto Rico και Seattle και ονομάζεται "Onboard Check-in and Luggage Valet". Για τους ταξιδιώτες της Royal Caribbean είναι διαθέσιμη για τους προορισμούς του San Juan και του Seattle. Και οι δυο εταιρείες προσφέρουν την υπηρεσία για αφίξεις στο Vancouver. Για να είναι σε θέση κάποιος ταξιδιώτης να χρησιμοποιήσει την νέα αυτή υπηρεσία πρέπει να πετά σε πόλη των ΗΠΑ την ίδια μέρα που τελειώνει και η κρουαζιέρα. Πριν το τέλος του ταξιδιού, οι επιβάτες πρέπει να επιβεβαιώνουν τις λεπτομέρειες των πτήσεων τους και τον αριθμό των βαλιτσών τους στο πλήρωμα του πλοίου. Βασιζόμενο το πλήρωμα σε αυτές τις πληροφορίες επικοινωνεί ηλεκτρονικά με τις αεροπορικές εταιρείες και οι ταξιδιώτες λαμβάνουν μέσα στο πλοίο τις κάρτες επιβίβασης και τα καρτελάκια για τις βαλίτσες. Ο Nick Hafner, vice president των Air, Sea και Hotel για την Royal Caribbean International και την Celebrity Cruises είπε, "Η νέα υπηρεσία κάνει την επιστροφή στο σπίτι πιο εύκολη από ποτέ. Οι ταξιδιώτες που χρησιμοποιούν την εταιρεία μας δεν χρειάζεται πλέον να περιμένουν στην ουρά για να κάνουν check in". Να σημειώσουμε ότι στην Ελλάδα οι εταιρίες Royal Caribbean International και Celebrity Cruises αντιπροσωπεύονται από την εταιρία Navigator. 

ΠΗΓΗ PORTNET.GR

----------


## Morgan

"καλή" εξέλιξη αν αναλογιστούμε τα προβλήματα που έχουν δημιουργήσει στο πρόσφατο ακόμα παρελθόν οι αμερικανικές αρχές στην Celebrity Cruises ...(λογω ανταγωνισμου)

----------


## Sirius

Photografies apo to FREEDOM OF THE SEAS sto parakato link! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


http://album.naytilia.gr/main.php?g2...g2_itemId=3676

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Photografies apo to FREEDOM OF THE SEAS sto parakato link! 
> 
> 
> http://album.naytilia.gr/main.php?g2...g2_itemId=3676


Πολύ καλές  :Wink:

----------


## Sirius

Kai videakia apo to FREEDOM OF THE SEAS. Ligo megaloutsika alla mallon ...endiaferonta!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

http://album.naytilia.gr/main.php?g2...g2_itemId=3714

http://album.naytilia.gr/main.php?g2...g2_itemId=3717

----------


## xara

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waWUA...related&search=

----------


## mastrokostas

Ένα απαίσιο μέρος !!

----------


## xara

*Το μεγαλύτερο κρουαζιερόπλοιο του κόσμου*

----------


## elpida

:Very Happy:

----------


## elpida



----------


## elpida



----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Εδώ θα χρειαστώ την βοήθεια των ειδικών για το πιο κρουαζιερόπλοιο είναι το τράβηξα στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας στις 06/09/2007.

DSC00036.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι ή το Splendour of the Seas ή το Legend of the Seas, δύο "μικρά" αδελφάκια της royal caribbean.

----------


## Asterias

ΕΚΤΟΠΙΣΜΑ:73.941t

ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ:Ολικό μήκος: 880ft / Ολικό πλάτος: 106ft

ΧΩΡΙΤΗΚΟΤΗΤΑ: 2.744 ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ / 830 ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ  

ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑΤΑ: 14

ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ: 19 knots

ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΚΑΘΕΛΚΥΣΗΣ:26 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ 1992

----------


## raflucgr

anchored at Villefranche sur mer on 29/06/06 and leaving Piraeus on 23/08/06.

----------


## kalypso

freedom of the seas.jpg

freedom of the seas1.jpg

το Freedom of the Seas στη Νέα Υόρκη!

----------


## kalypso

freedom of the seas2.jpg

freedom of the seas4.jpg


περνώντας από το Μανχάταν και το ¶γαλμα της Ελευθερίας.

----------


## kalypso

freedom of the seas3.jpg

freedom of the seas5.jpg

το πλοίο κόστισε 870 εκατομμύρια δολλάρια και έχει 15 deck επιβατών.
στην κάτω φωτογραφία το καθιστικό της βασιλικής σουίτας!

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μια διαφήμιση της RCCL περιπου 25 χρόνια πριν, με το Nordic Prince νυν ARIELLE του Louis.

Παρατηρήστε το σαλόνι στο πίσω μέρος του φουγάρου που ήταν σήμα κατατεθέν της εταιρείας και αφαιρέθηκε όταν πουλήθηκε. 

rccl.jpg

----------


## grangelo

Ενα απο τα πλοια της Royal caribbean τον Οκτώβριο 2006 στον πειραια.
Οποιος μπορει να το αναγνωρισει...

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ενα απο τα πλοια της Royal caribbean τον Οκτώβριο 2006 στον πειραια.
> Οποιος μπορει να το αναγνωρισει...


Πρεπει να ειναι το Legend of the Seas

----------


## kalypso

AOS- 8-7-2008.jpg

το Adventure of the Seas στις 8/7/2008 αναχωρώντας από το λιμάνι του Bridgetown στα Barbados.
photo credit: David Hunt (Aplmac)

----------


## mastrovasilis

Brilliance of the Seas

μήκος 293.20 m
πλάτος 32.20 m
βύθισμα 8.50 m

BrillianceoftheSeas_small.jpg

πηγή. google

----------


## heraklion

Θα ξανάρθει φέτος το NAVIGATOR OF THE SEAS ή κάποιο άλλο αντίστιχου μεγέθους? :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dimitris86

h royal caribbean etoimazeo to neo ths ploio pou otan oloklhrwthei tha einai to megalhtero kai polytelestero ston kosmo.ektopisma 100000 tones,ypsos 74m kai mhkos 360m.tha exei 16 katastromata kai h epifaneia tou kathe enos antistoixei se 4 ghpeda podosfairou.to onoma tou ta leei ola...oasis of the seas...

----------


## mastrokostas

> h royal caribbean etoimazeo to neo ths ploio pou otan oloklhrwthei tha einai to megalhtero kai polytelestero ston kosmo.ektopisma 100000 tones,ypsos 74m kai mhkos 360m.tha exei 16 katastromata kai h epifaneia tou kathe enos antistoixei se 4 ghpeda podosfairou.to onoma tou ta leei ola...oasis of the seas...


Υπαρχη σχετικο θεμα εδω φιλε μου .

----------


## mastrokostas

Επτά πλοία ανεβάζει η Royal Caribbean στην Μεσόγειο: 


Navigation of the Seas 

Splendour of the Seas  

Voyager of the Seas  

Vision of the Seas 

Brilliance of the Seas 

Legend of the Seas 

Independence of the Seas  


Και απο αυτά θα προσεγγίσουν Πειραιά  : 



Navigation of the Seas 

Splendour of the Seas  

Vision of the Seas 

Brilliance of the Seas 

Legend of the Seas

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μήπως γνωρίζουμε αν θα ανέβει κανένα και προς Θεσσαλονίκη μεριά???
Το επιβλητικό Navigator of The Seas μας τίμησε 3 φορές στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης με την παρουσία του..

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μήπως γνωρίζουμε αν θα ανέβει κανένα και προς Θεσσαλονίκη μεριά???
> Το επιβλητικό Navigator of The Seas μας τίμησε 3 φορές στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης με την παρουσία του..


Δυστυχώς όχι !

----------


## DimitrisT

*Βραβείο Clean Sea για την Royal Caribbean Cruises*

Πηγή : marinews.gr

----------


## SOLSTICE

Ευχάριστη έκπληξη επιφύλαξε για την Ελλάδα το πρόγραμμα της R.C. για το 2011. Σύμφωνα με αυτό, τα πλοία από 4 γίνονται 6! 
Αναλυτικά, τα Splendour και Brilliance θα έχουν το ίδιο πρόγραμμα με φέτος. Το Νavigator θα προσεγγίζει μόνο τον Πειραιά (κάθε Τετάρτη) και τα Χανιά (κάθε Παρασκευή) ενώ το δρομολόγιο που εκτελεί φέτος θα αναλάβει το αδερφάκι του, Mariner of the seas!
Ίδιο με φέτος θα είναι και το πρόγραμμα του Vision (Σεπτέμβριο - Οκτώβριο) και τέλος, μια και μοναδική επίσκεψη θα πραγματοποιήσει το Voyager και συγκεκριμένα στις 18/7/11.

----------


## Northern_Lights

Καλησπέρα σας

Θα ήθελα μια βοήθεια από κάποιο συνάδελφο 
ο οποίος έχει σχέση με την εν λόγω εταιρεία.
Όποιος μπορεί ας μου στείλει ένα πμ 
να τον ρωτήσω σχετικά με την υπηρεσία.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## mastrokostas

Η Rccl, ανακοίνωσε ότι παρήγγειλε  και το τρίτο πλοίο Oasis - Class σε Γαλλικό ναυπηγείο ,και θα το παραλάβει τέλος του 2016 , με προοπτική και για ένα ακόμη , για τέλος του 2018.  Αυτό  σημαίνει ότι το πείραμα με τα τεράστια πλοία πέτυχε !

----------


## Aquaman

Πανομοιοτυπο με τα αλλα 2 θα ειναι δλδ?Αυξανονται και πληθυνονται τα αχαρα αυτα πλοια.

----------


## superfast vi

καλησπερα παιδια.ξερει κανεις αν στη συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια παιρνουν ελληνες δοκιμους??

----------


## Nautilia News

*Τέταρτο πλοίο "OASIS" για τη Royal Caribbean*

----------


## mastrokostas

40.000 ταμπλετ μοίρασε η RCCL στα μέλη του πληρώματος ,για να μπορούν να επικοινωνούν με της οικογένειες του !

----------


## nektarios15

Αυτή είναι πολύ καλή είδηση, όσο και να μας φαίνεται δεδομένο σε εμάς στη στεριά, δυστυχώς στη θάλασσα και ειδικά στα ποντοπόρα πλοία, τα πράγματα στον τομέα της επικοινωνίας έχουν μείνει αρκετά πίσω.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Φωτογραφίες από το νέο πλοίο Oasis Class της Royal Caribbean*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Η πρώτη "έξοδος" του Anthem of the Seas (video)*

----------


## kalypso

Μετα απο μια αναμονή μερικών εβδομάδων βγηκε στη δημοσιότητα το πολυπόθητο ονομα του τρίτου κατα σειρα κλάσεως Oasis πλοιου της Royal Caribbean International,που κατασκευάζεται στα Ναυπηγεια STX στο St. Nazaire στη Γαλλία. Το πλοίο, οπως εχει ειπωθεί σε παλαιότερο δημοσίευμα του Nautilia News,θα παραδοθεί το 2016 και πρόκειται να ονομασθεί Harmony Of The Seas....

----------


## mastrokostas

*Στην Thomson  Cruises πουλήθηκε το    Splendour of the Seas ,οπού και θα παραδοθεί στην νέα του εταιρία τον Απρίλιο του 16 ! Εδώ βλέπω αρκετές θέσεις εργασίας για Έλληνες Αξιωματικούς !*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχάριστα αυτά τα νέα.

----------


## Apostolos

Σπουδαία νέα για το ελληνικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο που δείχνει να βρίσκει την παλιά του αίγλη...

Στο Πόρτο Ρίκο όμως η Royal Caribbean έχει κάθε βδομάδα ένα στολίδι της... Quantum of The Seas!

DSC_3793 (Large).jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*Το HARMONY OF THE SEAS κάνει εντυπωσιακό ντεμπούτο στις ΗΠΑ*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krou...outo-stis-ipa/ .

----------

